# Classes



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## jenlaur (Jun 24, 2009)

Try googling training clubs in your area. That's what we did and we ended up paying almost $50 for a 5 week puppy session and $80 for an 8 week basic obedience class...much less than the cost of Petsmart's classes and ours are conducted by certified trainers.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks ...I'll google that and see what comes up.


----------



## LuckyPup (Sep 9, 2009)

jenlaur said:


> Try googling training clubs in your area. That's what we did and we ended up paying almost $50 for a 5 week puppy session and $80 for an 8 week basic obedience class...much less than the cost of Petsmart's classes and ours are conducted by certified trainers.


Wow that is cheap! The cheapest I could find is $100 for 6 week classes (some are 8).

Good Luck finding classes for Finn! I am not even close (plus looks like I am paying double!)


----------



## MaxwellSmart (Aug 11, 2008)

I was just going to post a similar question. I live in Northern VA (just a little ways down the beltway for Baltimore). I have been training my dogs with A TON of success with Max but Brutus is another story. He's got spunk and it's hard to deal with. I googled classes in which most average out to $150 for 6 week classes (group sessions). 
I know it depends on what works for Bru but I don't know what to look for. Clicker vs positive? Group vs private? I want a company that he can grow up in through the different levels of obedience without having to switch trainers and such.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

I googled training clubs and only one came up. It looks like they only have a fall schedule up at the moment and that started in Sept. I was looking at there obedience and it looks like its $100 dollars for 8 wks. If we did go with them, I'm not even sure what to put him in. They only have beginners and advanced obedience. I didn't see anything in between. I know he is not an advanced student. They also have kindergarden agility which looks cool. But, that is only offered during the day. I feel the same as you Maxwell. I'm not sure which was to go training wise either. Sigh


----------



## MaxwellSmart (Aug 11, 2008)

I Know, i'm probably making a bigger deal out of it than need be (i usually do). I'm going to call a few places next week and just ask them my questions and hopefully i'll get a feel for where I want to take him. 
I also thought about calling our groomer (Calypso groomers in Fredericksburg) who specialize in Goldens. The owner used to breed and show them so they might have a few suggestions. Finntastic, you can ask your vet, or contact a local golden rescue group for ones they recommend for their fosters. Just an idea. I'm coming up with them as I type.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

That's a great idea. I'll e-mail the rescue that is kind of in this general area and see what they recommend.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

http://www.catoctinkennelclub.org/ This was a great place... I am in Frederick Maryland and the Catoctin Kennel Club is in Point of Rocks Md...I am guessing it is to far a drive for you....but they were great trainers look at their site and maybe they can tell you if they know of anything closer. Good luck.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks Jainine. I just e-mailed the person in charge of the obedience training and I e-mailed the rescue near us.


----------



## IndieFam (Aug 7, 2009)

FinnTastic- Just finished a Petsmart class with our almost 6 month old. If you find something, can you post back here? I am in Parkville and will be searching...I will post back here also if I find something.

Thanks, IndieFam


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Yes, I absolutely will post back here for you. I haven't heard anything back yet. I may e-mail again tonight if I don't hear anything.


----------



## IndieFam (Aug 7, 2009)

Ok, made a few calls at lunch.

Pet Depot in Timonium, see link for details. http://www.petdepotmd.com/services_obedience.html Spoke with them and although a bit pricey, they seem to have some experience behind the trainers there. 

Dog Owners' Training Club of Maryland, Inc. 610 Reisterstown Road http://www.dotc.org/class.htm
Called but no anwser. Is this the one you had already found?


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks. No, I found Oriole Dog Club http://www.orioledogclub.org/ It was a little difficult to navigate through there site IMO You can check it out and see what you find.

I also found this class, but they are in the city. I personally didn't want to drive in the city at night. http://www.charmcitydogs.com/directions.html 
I'll look at the Pet Depot one.


----------

